# george haylock fisherman



## rexy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi guys its a long time since I was on here, Im still "trawling" thro my family tree and come up against another stumbler. Im trying to find out any info on George Haylock born in London 1850's but lived in Grimsby and was a fisherman. He died in 1908 and im wondering if any of you would know where to find any info on any trawler he might have served on. I can find him on census but he is missing on the 1901 census so assume he was at sea. Anybody any ideas??
rexy


----------

